# baby chandeliers



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

looking to buy.....
holla................


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT COME ON SOMEONE OLD SCHOOL SHOULD KNOW HOW OR WHERE TO BUY.....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

when ever I bought my first chandelier...They told me to never tell anyone where I got it from....So my answer is :dunno:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

damn i wanted to do that too :happysad:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How much do they usually go for? Shouldn't be too hard to make em(like a 3 tier chandelier)


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 26 2005, 04:27 PM~4076951
> *How much do they usually go  for?  Shouldn't be too hard to make em(like a 3 tier chandelier)
> *



yeah it shouldnt but where to buy the crystals and shit..... guess im gonna have to get creative on this one also......

gonna call some lamp shops.... and get some ideas....thought maybe i could get a jump on things with some info on here...
holla...........


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Oct 26 2005, 05:50 PM~4077977
> *yeah it shouldnt but where to buy the crystals and shit..... guess im gonna have to get creative on this one also......
> 
> gonna call some lamp shops.... and get some ideas....thought maybe i could get a jump on things with some info on here...
> ...


lamp shops is your best bet they made some a while back i remeber seeing them at pep boys


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

be a good bizness to start up over lay it low, wouldnt mind making some myself and selling them


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mJr-Regals4lyfe_@Oct 26 2005, 08:39 PM~4079124
> *be a good bizness to start up over lay it low, wouldnt mind making some myself and selling them
> *


  Exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I want 2 of em.....

no one has ever donne one in my area 

I want a 3 tier in the 79 buick electra wagon and a single tier in my 94 ETC


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

shit i dont even see anyone in magazines with them anymore....


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah, I'de be willing to pay a decent ammount for a chrome one...


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

Have u thought bout checkin out places that specialize in lighting for the interiors of houses


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

I'll see if i can take pictures of mine and post them up....Wont be till later on tonight.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Oct 27 2005, 03:08 PM~4083666
> *I'll see if i can take pictures of mine and post them up....Wont be till later on tonight.
> *


ttt and post up a pic of yours homie....


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

thats a sweet idea man i thought about it but never got around to it, hit up some craft stores. i remember seeing them at one store here awhile back. good luck bro


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=328994]


Really Bad Picture.....This was around 12 years ago....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Well after hitting up a ton of fabric shops, a lamp shop, home depot, menards, lowes, etc....I've been able to find the crystals in a few variations just not a complete mini chandelier or the right material to do the metal work with. How big were these "old school" chandeliers? I can get some 5 1/2" tier'ed by 13" high ones but thats all i've found. How much do the car ones go for?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Not really sure But i think mine was 10"s In diameter....I think there was 8, 10, 12....12's looked to damn big in a car though....The only thing bad about have a chandelier was, when you hopped or hit side to side the lil crystal ball would fly off and hit your partner on the head...That was funny though...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Oct 29 2005, 12:54 PM~4094743
> *Not really sure But i think mine was 10"s In diameter....I think there was 8, 10, 12....12's looked to damn big in a car though....The only thing bad about have a chandelier was, when you hopped or hit side to side the lil crystal ball would fly off and hit your partner on the head...That was funny though...
> *



hey with my friends that could be a good thing :roflmao:


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

did anyone see the pimp my ride when they made one?

just remembered it was the trans am ...they used lamp crystals and cut a cirxcle out off plexi glass and it had LED lightres


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Oct 30 2005, 12:56 AM~4097749
> *did anyone see the pimp my ride when they made one?
> 
> just remembered  it was the trans am ...they used lamp crystals and cut a cirxcle out off plexi glass and it had LED lightres
> *



someone else mentioned that wish i would have seen that one....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Okay, so 10" chandeliers? anyone interested in this size? How many tiers, 1, 2, or 3? chrome or gold/bronze? hard wired or battery operated? Any certain crystals your looking for? Pics coming soon if i see an interest in them


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah post em


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Nov 1 2005, 03:49 PM~4115240
> *yeah post em
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Let See what you got....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

LoL, got some stuff together, still looking for "chrome" metal to make the tiers with. I'll make one, post pics, and if someone wants it, i'll just make another until no one else wants one and i have one left for my ride  . Ill be using just basic crystals with some flat diamond like ones to hide the tiers, and i'm pretty set making it battery operated so it's easily removable for daily driving.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

sounds sweet, cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Home Depo has those crystals in the fan/lights section


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, i found a few places that have the crystals. My only hold up is the metal to use for the tiers and for hanging the crystals. I have mainly been looking for chrome but also considering other metals that can be chromed. Whatever i do i want to be able to have it look "sotre bought" and not homemade. Anyone have any more clear pics of baby chandeliers?


----------



## Eugenio (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll have one in a month or two. I'm building one using chainmaille to hold crystals in place, and putting small neon tubes in the middle for light. Pics when it's finished.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What's chainmaille ? some sort of wire/piping? chrome?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2005, 03:49 PM~4286075
> *What's chainmaille ?  some sort of wire/piping?  chrome?
> *












theres a shop on 26th street that sells lamps i think the other cross street is oak park but i know its a few blocks west of 26th and austin


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I still don't get how you'd use that to make a chandelier but i'm definately interested in some pics and a quick "how to".


----------



## TXFLEETWOOD (Nov 29, 2005)

:uh: GAY


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

bump uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 10 2005, 09:53 AM~4378442
> *bump  uffin:
> *


Yup...kind of stopped looking for them already made and the materials...one day i'll have one


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 13 2005, 10:34 PM~4401010
> *Yup...kind of stopped looking for them already made and the materials...one day i'll have one
> *


yea u hear ya, good luck makin yours , imma start on mine when i do up my headliner in a lil while :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Oct 30 2005, 07:03 PM~4099225
> *someone else mentioned that wish i would have seen that one....
> *


You can watch all the episodes on the website:

Pimp my Ride video section


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DoggWillHunt (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm lookin for one for my 82 Regal...Anyone have any Ideas


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoggWillHunt_@May 3 2006, 08:40 PM~5365991
> *I'm lookin for one for my 82 Regal...Anyone have any Ideas
> *


8 months later and i'm still lookin too  .


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

8" one


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Good looking out homie.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

I found my old 10" Dome Chandelier in my closet....I was like Damn....
Still had my Blue Neon inside...connected it but it didn't work...


----------



## shawnw (Apr 1, 2006)

anybody find anything yet?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm gonna make one for the caddy. gonna hit up hobby lobby and see what i can find for parts for one. doing a blue neon inside.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

made one a few months ago


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

where did you get the crystals from? Is that mirroed plexi and a blue l.e.d.?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

nope, regular plexi and blue led. Mirrors I got on ebay. Works nice in the dark. kind of a romantic glow... too bad I got no lady to ride with :-(


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

before it was in the car:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

what, u want me to hook u up? lol


----------



## 84SedanDeville (Nov 14, 2006)

heres the one i made....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84SedanDeville_@Feb 2 2007, 07:02 PM~7160167
> *heres the one i made....
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

